# Meat processing facilities



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi folks. I've been searching for deer processing facilities in the area without much success. Does anyone know of a good place to take an animal to be processed in the East Grand forks/Emerado/Grand Forks AFB type area? I've been trying to call Siouxland Buffalo, but no one ever picks up the phone or returns a call! Thanks in advance, and good hunting! :thumb:


----------



## Duck_Hunter12 (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't know of any but did you try calling butcher shop, meat houses those types of things. If you are looking for a place to clean the deer and process the meat, a lot of shops will contract a local guy to clean the deer and the meat shop will process the meat.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

L&M Meats makes some damn good sausage and sticks......However, pretty sure you don't get your own meat back. You bring in x pounds of meat, you get y pounds of processed meat back. No telling who's meat it is, or how it was cared for.

With that said, we've had sausage processed there once or twice and it was great. I've also had deer sticks from there that were excellent as well.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

L&M makes good stuff. Also used B&E meats in Crookston and a place in Mcintosh, MN...can't remember the name but they both were good. There is also a place in Reynolds, ND that is well known but can't remember the name of it either.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll agree that L&M makes darn good stuff. Whether you get your own meat back might not matter as much, unless you're asking for steaks or roasts. Sausages all taste the same whether you shot a young doe or an 8-year-old buck.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

slough said:


> There is also a place in Reynolds, ND that is well known but can't remember the name of it either.


Weber Meats.

For those that live in central ND, my uncle runs Miller Meat Market in Heaton, ND (if you can find the town  ). I know for a fact you will get your own meat back there. He works hard, late hours to please the customer, and will bend over backwards for you. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

L


> &M Meats makes some damn good sausage and sticks......However, pretty sure you don't get your own meat back. You bring in x pounds of meat, you get y pounds of processed meat back. No telling who's meat it is, or how it was cared for.


I think some guys count on that.............


----------



## fullrut (Aug 13, 2007)

Aneta Meats is another to try. Great ring bologna and brats. Little bit of a drive, but he's quick and you get your own meat back. He prefers the deer to have their hides on to keep them clean.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

One of the guys I hunt with brings his deer to Aneta Meats. He has always been happy with their prices and service.


----------



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas folks. I checked out Aneta...shame it's a 100 mile round trip. I might give L&M a try...I hear a lot of good things about them.


----------



## big john (Nov 2, 2010)

check out northland big game productions the do-it-your-self dvd. It is a step by step dvd it's great and will save you money.


----------



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

I've processed quite a few deer in my time, however, my wife is opposed to the idea of having a deer hanging from the ceiling in the garage. Shame, but if I can't find someone soon she might not have a choice


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Just wondering why you are having a tough time finding a place? Do you have a phonebook? 

Or are you struggling to find a place that will have it done in a certain amount of time? When I lived in GF we used 3 different places (L&M, B&E, and Neil's in Mcintosh, MN) and they never turned us away??? We never brought our stuff in till after deer season was over either.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Kitz said:


> I've processed quite a few deer in my time, however, my wife is opposed to the idea of having a deer hanging from the ceiling in the garage. Shame, but if I can't find someone soon she might not have a choice


Rent a storage garage for a month.....


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Kitz said:


> I've processed quite a few deer in my time, however, my wife is opposed to the idea of having a deer hanging from the ceiling in the garage. Shame, but if I can't find someone soon she might not have a choice


If she doesn't like it hanging in the garage, maybe you should see if she would rather have it hanging in the kitchen? Put your big boy panties on!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Just cut the deer up in the garage. You'll have it done real quick and when you are done she won't even know if was in there. Just throw an old pizza box under the hanging deer and your floor stays clean.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I would like to refer you to a butcher shop and there are some great ones out there but nothing beats doing your own. i started about 4 years ago with doing all of my own. its cost effective and you can taylor it to your own tastes(say if you don't like your sausage salty you can tone it down). i had took all of my meat to the butcher before that and just not as good as the stuff i do myself.

if this is an option for you at all i would strongly consider it. theres alot of good info out there on how to get started.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Not to mention you save a TON of money and it is rewarding. For instance I made about 32 pounds of jerky last year and all i had to do was buy the spice and the smoking chips and charcoal. What do you think they charge per pound in a meat shop? I think I paid about 7 bucks for the spice. Pretty awesome!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Kitz said:


> I've processed quite a few deer in my time, however, my wife is opposed to the idea of having a deer hanging from the ceiling in the garage. Shame, but if I can't find someone soon she might not have a choice


Tell her better than hanging from the ceiling of the kitchen........ :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## big john (Nov 2, 2010)

Does anyone really now how to prooceses there owen deer. If so give us a step by step run down.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

big john said:


> Does anyone really now how to prooceses there owen deer. If so give us a step by step run down.


There are many members of this forum including myself that really know how to process their own deer. It isn't rocket science or a new discovery, man has been doing it for himself for years. Your the one that has a video with step by step instructions.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

big john said:


> Does anyone really now how to prooceses there owen deer. If so give us a step by step run down.


Mossy is right.If you have this great video.....why don't you post up the process step by step???? :huh:


----------



## big john (Nov 2, 2010)

IF mossy is right please fill us all in since it is not rocket science. man has been doing things for year but have they been doing it right? I have been working on cars for years and if someone comes along and says do it this way and that person is a professional mechanic I would do it the professional way. I was just wondering how many peaple out there that really know how. I am just traying to help others out just like the professional mechanic.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

big john said:


> IF mossy is right please fill us all in since it is not rocket science. man has been doing things for year but have they been doing it right? I have been working on cars for years and if someone comes along and says do it this way and that person is a professional mechanic I would do it the professional way. I was just wondering how many peaple out there that really know how. I am just traying to help others out just like the professional mechanic.


We are waiting for you to fill us in since it isn't rocket science.You are the 1 pushing this CD.So how is it done?After you inform us,we can add to it.If as you say you are trying to help others,tell us.I have done my own for 30 years.Can always use new ideas.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

big john said:


> Does anyone really now how to prooceses there owen deer. If so give us a step by step run down.


I can...And I owe it all to that fantastic Outdoor Edge game processing video I bought a few years back. Truly, best viedo ever. Don't know what I would have done without that Outdoor Edge processing DVD. Best investment I've ever made!!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

AdamFisk said:


> I can...And I owe it all to that fantastic Outdoor Edge game processing video I bought a few years back. Truly, best video ever. Don't know what I would have done without that Outdoor Edge processing DVD. Best investment I've ever made!!!!


Is this the one you post about Adam? http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?p ... ber=339863 and I see it is only $13.95...


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

MossyMO said:


> AdamFisk said:
> 
> 
> > I can...And I owe it all to that fantastic Outdoor Edge game processing video I bought a few years back. Truly, best video ever. Don't know what I would have done without that Outdoor Edge processing DVD. Best investment I've ever made!!!!
> ...


 :thumb: :beer:


----------



## big john (Nov 2, 2010)

Adam good job this is a great dvd but I tend to get lost becouse he talks to much.


----------



## big john (Nov 2, 2010)

Ken first off the field dressing part is vary important I never cut bone that includes the pelvic bone I never use a saw but I allways have a string with me. Under the pelvic bone is the bladder if you cut the pelvic bone you will contaminate the muscle.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

big john said:


> Ken first off the field dressing part is vary important I never cut bone that includes the pelvic bone I never use a saw but I allways have a string with me. Under the pelvic bone is the bladder if you cut the pelvic bone you will contaminate the muscle.


John.....You won't cut the urinary bag if you use a Sagan saw.I have one and I never cut the bag.There aren't any other bones to cut when field dressing.


----------



## big john (Nov 2, 2010)

Ken how do you not cut the bag when it is attached to the inside of the pelvic bone. Ken I have been all over the rocky mt. working for an outfitter. I have never seen a saw that did not cut the bag. I have processed thousand's of big game I can not even give you an exact count if you can do this, that is great. I have over 25 years of experience and two year's of meat cutting school in pipestone mn. The reason that I made this dvd is not to get rich it is to teach others what I have learned over the year's of what I have seen is that a lot of people say that I know how and then I see and I say to my self wow. And there is some hunters that do know how. My goal is to hold a free deer processing class in my garage some day. I have a lot of health problems with my hand's due to all the year's of processing. I have a hard time holding a knife in my hand.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

big john said:


> Ken how do you not cut the bag when it is attached to the inside of the pelvic bone..


big john
Your posts lead me to believe you unfamiliar with the Sagen Saw, here are a few links you should check out; as us old dogs can learn new tricks -
http://www.sageninc.com/instructions.html
and
http://www.sageninc.com/testimonials.html

I am all up for learning new tricks, been processing my own since the late 80's; but am constantly learning better ways to improve with gutting, de-boning, cold storing, processing, smoking, freezer storage, meal preparation, etc.

I am not asking you to divulge your secrets without purchasing your video, instead I am bluntly stating that "YOU DO NOT KNOW IT ALL". _Ten different people can achieve the same goal by taking different routes._

I am not talking smack, Google my user id, you will find I post any knowledge I have learned from smoking, processing, reloading, etc. Sometimes sharing knowledge gains you the most profit.....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

John.....I have been hunting deer since 1963.....47 years.Around 35 at processing it myself.Granted I haven't done thousands of big game,but enough to know a little something about doing it.I also have a grinder,stuffer,and smoker and make all my own sausages.Lots of different kinds.To me the sausage bible is by Rytag Kutas.

I was just like everyone else in using a knife point to cut through the pelvic bone.But not once since I bought a Hagen saw.In fact I have 2.There is no sharp pointed end to cut the bladder.It has worked every time.

As Mossy says.....no one knows everything.....always interested in learning something new.


----------

